# Interior Shots



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)




----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

ive done a little more work to the door panels recently and i have new floormats.........ill have new pics soon..............

-Robb-


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

almost done with the iCE........









-Robb-


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Yo Robb, I got the same shifter. I'm gonna cut mine soon.  Nice inside job man.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Tell me about those seats.....wut did u do to them??


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *Tell me about those seats.....wut did u do to them?? *


 i ordered a leather kit from www.leatherseats.com ............ 
-Robb-


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

andre said:


> *Yo Robb, I got the same shifter. I'm gonna cut mine soon.  Nice inside job man. *


ur gonna cut it so it appears smaller on the automatic? cool lets see some pics.


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

NismoXR said:


> *ur gonna cut it so it appears smaller on the automatic? cool lets see some pics. *


 yeah, it makes it look a lot better...........i kinda like it higher tho b/c i use it to rest my arm on while im playin with the radio...............


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I do that sometimes too...but geeez...mine is longer than yours man!!


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

andre said:


> *I do that sometimes too...but geeez...mine is longer than yours man!!  *


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

LOL....I did that on purpose too.  You got AIM?


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

*a few more...........*


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

*heres the updated door pics.............*


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

*one more.......*


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

You're giving me ideas....and right about now, thats bad.


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

andre said:


> *You're giving me ideas....and right about now, thats bad.  *


----------

